# Proyecto - Bluetooth - Enviar datos a un Display desde un Celular



## eskor_fdr (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola, bueno primero gracias por interesarse.
Les comento el proyecto que tengo que realizar; tengo que controlar un Display desde un celular por medio de Bluetooth. Osea, hacer una aplicación en Java para el móvil que se encargue de enviar datos por Bluetooth, y despues *diseñar el receptor (Ese es el problema)* que se comunique con un micro y este se encargue de enviar las secuencias de datos al display.

*Mi problema se centra en el receptor del Bluetooth*
_Tengo entendido que existen modulos Receptores Bluetooth (salen alrededor de 60Euros), pero la idea es hacerlo._
Ya que la programacion lo estoy viendo de a poco, y el Display se como controlarlo por medio de un micro, _mi problema es el receptor._

Estos días estuve leyendo bastante, pero hay cosas que me marean:

*-Tengo entendido que el LM048 es un adaptor Bluetooth-RS232, en caso de usar este, ¿A la salida del adaptador tengo que poner un micro que reciba los datos, y al mismo tiempo envíe las secuencias al display ? ¿En ese caso, que micro tengo que usar?

-¿Este adaptador ya procesa los datos de la señal del bluetooth?¿ Tengo que poner un Micro a la salida del adaptador que "configure" el receptor ?

-¿Esta bien si digo que en mi caso la función de Slave la cumple el display, y el Master el celular?

-¿Porque se necesitan Micros que tengan USB? (Ej PIC16f877)*

Leyendo me quedo la idea de que puedo poner el adaptador LM048, y usar un PIC16f877 para programar, y ese mismo para enviar la secuencia de datos al display. ¿Esta bien?

Gracias a todos !


----------

